# making wooden printers boxes



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Good afternoon, I was wondering if there was any tips for creating these types of show boxes. Thanks Pat


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there no where to see any how to to plan the steps required to produce these types of boxes? Thanks Pat


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

TVTA (Too Vague To Answer)?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

What is a "Wooden Printers Box"?

-Gerry


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Are you talking about those old printer trays that hold the letters?


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

this is a perfect example of what I want to make. Just don't know how to start to keep all these small piece square and to dado them out correctly. How would you guys break this down to build it in pieces? Thanks Pat


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

The inner dividers use a half lap joint cut a slot the thickness of the piece just over half way through the width on each piece, slide together with a drop or two of glue use a stopped dado on the outside pieces (appear to be 3/4 stock in picture) assemble from the back, back goes on last for the pieces that dont cross, use a dado, obviously , , ,


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

They are called a California job case. They are used to hold hot type. The largest compartment held the letter E, because it is the most used letter in the alphabet.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

yes a california job case is what we called them, (Printing class 1954)


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

the dividers were usually made from solid wood, what type would be a good choice for this application?

Fred the outside of the ones I've seen were only 5/8" seems to work best as it relates to the thin divider strips. This will be used as a wall display.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have made similar dividers in a drawers for chess pieces and find most any wood will work. I make them 1/4" thick and have made them of hardwood and of softwood. (cedar , Pine and Fir) Fun project.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow, some knowledge, here! I did print shop in 1966, long time ago! My wife's father's father was a printer. That would be a neat shelf for the wife to cram a buncha her small stuff into for display. She sure has enough of it…thimbles, etc.

And, yes, all the common letters were packed around each other. ETAOIN SHRDLU eat yer heart out.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Jim, don't you have to worry above splinters in such thin stock? Is it better to stay with a soft wood like you suggest or a hard wood like oak. I was hoping something inexpensive like poplar might be acceptable.


----------



## bgmdad (Jan 24, 2008)

looks tedious…lol


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

we actually got one for free from a neighbor, and saved me a bunch of hair pulling!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Keeping it square? Cut square parts and I mean square with that many pieces.


----------

